# BUCH-TIPP für Printgestaltung!



## corona (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander,

seit wirklich sehr langem googeln habe ich es aufgegeben und hoffe jemand von Euch kann mir helfen.

Ich suche ein Buch für mich dass mir Beispiele aus dem Printdesign zeigt (hauptsächlich oder auch nur Plakatgestaltung). 

Hat jemand ein Tipp? Gibt es vielleicht so etwas wie "Web Design Index" für Plakate? Also ein Buch nur mit Bildern ohne viel wenn und aber?

Vielen Dank,
sonnige Grüße aus Frankfurt.


----------



## cdpanic (21. Mai 2006)

hi!

Willst du nur Beispiele sehen (also fertige Sachen) oder willst du Anleitungen und Tipps haben?


----------



## Leola13 (22. Mai 2006)

Hai,

such mal hier bei DOCMA nach Buchbesprechungen, da sollte etwas dabei sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## corona (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erst mal für die Antworten.

Bin jetzt mal auf folgendes Buch gestoßen:

Grafikdesign Kochbuch - von Leonard Koren, R. W. Meckler - Mitp-Verlag
Erscheinungsdatum: April 2005 - 140 Seiten, 17,95 Euro

Kennt das jemand? Kann man das weiter empfehlen?

@cdpanic: ja, das beste wäre nur bilder zu zeigen, ohne viel text herum.

@Leola13: leider konnte mir docma nicht weiter helfen.

Danke trotzdem. Warte auf Antworten.

Gruß!


----------



## Leola13 (22. Mai 2006)

Hai,

schau doch auch einmal bei den mediengestaltern vorbei.

Ciao Stefan


----------

